# Recommend games w/ independent female characters



## leic7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm currently looking for recommendations for games to try. Platform and genre are not an issue. But, I'd like games with interesting, independent, and progressive-minded main female characters, who are NOT damsels in distress and/or ready to throw herself all over the male lead at first sight.

I know there are a lot of games I've never even heard of, so I'd appreciate any suggestions 

Just to give an idea of what I mean by "interesting" by my standards, here are some examples of those characters:

Xiu Ying, Joy - Shenmue 2 (dreamcast)
Hana - Fear Effect (psx)
Jade - Beyond Good & Evil (xbox1)
Nariko, Kai - Heavenly Sword (ps3)
Selvaria - Valkyria Chronicles (ps3)
Tetra - Legend of Zelda Wind Waker (gamecube)
KOS-MOS, Shion - Xenosaga (ps2)
Nel, Clair - Star Ocean Til the End of Time (ps2)
Lara Croft - Tomb Raider Underworld (xbox360)
Liara, Shepard - Mass Effect (xbox360)
Aria "Queen of Omega" - Mass Effect 2 (xbox360)
Jennifer, Wendy - Rule of Rose (ps2)
P.F. the interactive digital assistant - Fragile Dreams (wii)
Elena Fisher - Uncharted (ps3)

And then examples of characters I'm _not_ impressed with:

Fiora - Xenoblade Chronicles
Zelda - Skyward Sword

so hopefully you see where I draw the line at "damsels in distress" and throwing herself all over the male lead.


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 3, 2012)

*Looks through list and doesn't find "Alyx Vance - Half Life 2"*... *Tries to comprehend this fact*... *faints*


----------



## Jax (Mar 3, 2012)

Lightning - Final Fantasy XIII
Ayla and Lucca - Chrono Trigger
Alyx Vance - Half-Life 2
Chell - Portal
Samus Aran - Metroid


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

I'M A STRONG INDEPENDENT BLACK WOMAN WHO DON'T NEED NO MAN!

On topic, Alyx Vance from HL2 is a great example of this...umm...I dunno, the ones listed are kinda the ones I think of right away.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Rin - Fate/Stay Night
Tsugumi - Ever17
Shiki - TWEWY
Celes - FFVI

And also samus, shepard and chell which were already mentioned.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

Huh. You seem to have some oddly specific tastes in games. 

Well, if you like the characters in Mass Effect, then I'm sure you'll be set with other Bioware games like Dragon Age (or KOTOR if you don't mind playing a game that's a bit older). They have plenty.

Beyond that, there's also Bethesda. Their Fallout (And the original games as well, I presume) and Elder Scrolls games also feature a plethora of characters who would fit your description.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 3, 2012)

I like your style, leic :-)

If you have a ds, try Mega Man ZX and ZX Advent. In both, You can choose one of 2 characters (male or female) as the lead, and both are strong and independent. :-)

Also, try Chrono Trigger for the SNES and DS. 2 out of the 3 leads are female, and the strongest character in the game is female. Also, even the princess character (one of the leads) is take-charge,headstrong, and definitely independent.


----------



## leic7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the recommendations everyone! I do look forward to trying them 1 by 1.

The protagonists in Metroid and Portal don't really have any dialogue, though, so they don't have an actual personality as far as I could tell. Alyx Vance from Half Life 2 does have dialogue, but I don't find her character particularly interesting... I'm sorry if you're a fan of hers! >.<

The rest sound pretty interesting, I'll be sure to check them out. Happy gaming!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations everyone! I do look forward to trying them 1 by 1.
> 
> The protagonists in Metroid and Portal don't really have any dialogue, though, so they don't have an actual personality as far as I could tell. Alyx Vance from Half Life 2 does have dialogue, but I don't find her character particularly interesting... I'm sorry if you're a fan of hers! >.<
> 
> The rest sound pretty interesting, I'll be sure to check them out. Happy gaming!


In that case, you'll definitely enjoy Chrono Trigger. :-)


----------



## leic7 (Mar 5, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> In that case, you'll definitely enjoy Chrono Trigger. :-)


I don't doubt that. lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2012)

Clarie Redfield - Resident Evil: Code Veronica (Dreamcast, Gamecube)
Jill Valentine - Resident Evil 1 (preferably the remake) and 3 (PlayStation, Gamecube)
Joanna Dark - Perfect Dark series (Lots and lots of consoles, really)
Aya Brea - Parasite Eve 1, 2 and The 3rd Birthday (PlayStation, PSP)
Konoko - ONI (PC, PlayStation 2)
Major Motoko Kusanagi - Ghost in the Shell series (Playstation, PSP)

Just from the top of my head, will add more if I come up with any more female leads.


----------



## xist (Mar 5, 2012)

Can i add  -

Lenneth - Valkyrie Profile
Silmeria - Valkyrie Profile Silmeria
Maria Traydor - Star Ocean 3
Karin Koenig - Shadow Hearts Covenant


----------



## prowler (Mar 5, 2012)

Ctrl+F 'Nier'. DISAPPOINT.






*Kaine, from Nier*


Spoiler: The intro really says it all






Not really a spoiler since they said this before the game release I don't know if Kaine could be in the thread though since she isn't a she


----------



## Valwin (Mar 5, 2012)

Lina Inverse -

Games
Slayers Snes ,Slayers Wonderful , Slayers Royal  1 and 2


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 8, 2012)

Portal 1 or 2.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know about interesting but Crea from Japan only Little Princess: Marl Ōkoku no Ningyō Hime 2 (the far better sequel to Rhapsody) fits most of the bill, very independant like her adoptive mother Etoile and I'll add Etoile herself, she's very independant, wealthy and progressive woman but she's very egotistical and it rubs off on her adoptive daughter sometimes and it might annoy some who play the game.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 12, 2012)

.....No one has suggested Xena, from the Xena: Warrior Princess games for the GBC, PS1, PS2, and N64.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Black Rock Shooter : the game .


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 12, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Black Rock Shooter : the game .


This. The game is great although its more RPG-esque shooter than an FPS.


----------



## BlazeV (Mar 13, 2012)

Are there any others?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2012)

Ms. Pac-Man?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 13, 2012)

lol!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know about independent but I do kinda of have a list.
Persona 3 Portable
Queen's Blade and Queen's Gate (there is a guy but the females will be your main attackers)
Dewprism and DuoPrincess
Nendoroid Generations
Grand Knights History (you can have an all female party)
Disgaea 1 PSP (you can play as Etna)
Fate / Extra (you can have a female main character and servant)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Zelda - Skyward Sword



Um, the central point of the game is her being a damsel in distress and relying on a big penis-having individual to save her helpless ass. Zelda is the exact opposite of an independent female character.

And, um, Bayonetta (from Bayonetta)? The Boss from MGS3?


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 14, 2012)

Bayonetta.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Bayonetta.





Guild McCommunist said:


> And, um, Bayonetta (from Bayonetta)



Great minds think alike


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh shit I just noticed you also recommended Bayonetta. Guess you're right, great minds do think alike!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

For zelda, it depends on the game. I think it's safe to say the zelda of OoT, WW, and TP were all pretty badass in their own right.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Trails of the Sky, the main female protagonist is really independent.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> For zelda, it depends on the game. I think it's safe to say the zelda of OoT, WW, and TP were all pretty badass in their own right.



OoT- Zelda gets kidnapped. Damsel in distress.
WW - Zelda's a boss pirate with character then becomes a princess and loses all character. Lame.
TP - Zelda gets kidnapped AGAIN. Damsel in distress AGAIN.
Zelda is as much an independent female character as Princess Peach or Cooking Mama.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > For zelda, it depends on the game. I think it's safe to say the zelda of OoT, WW, and TP were all pretty badass in their own right.
> ...


Guild... well said. Pretty much ALL THE ZELDA GAMES HAVE ZELDA AS A DAMSEL IN DISTRESS! (except the few that didn't have zelda in it) XD
And as for the topic, Bayonetta comes in my head. Heavily kicks ass.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> For zelda, it depends on the game. I think it's safe to say the zelda of OoT, WW, and TP were all pretty badass in their own right.


When link gets kidnap for once and zelda will be the one to save him, then i will consider Zelda to be independent. So far she can't do shit without Link which makes her pretty the opposite of what the OP wants.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 14, 2012)

Zelda is a really horrible example for a game with an independent female main character.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2012)

Also all the sexy female bosses in No More Heroes come to mind. They are both sexy and female bosses.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > xwatchmanx said:
> ...



Um... that's his point. Being a damsel in distress makes you the complete opposite of a strong, independent female character.


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2012)

never forget


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2012)

prowler said:


> never forget



...A game where Peach used her "volatile" and "feminine" emotional states in weaponized form. She might have been the protagonist, but a strong portrayal it wasn't.


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > never forget
> ...


these basic bitches just dont understand


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> OoT- Zelda gets kidnapped. Damsel in distress.
> WW - Zelda's a boss pirate with character then becomes a princess and loses all character. Lame.
> TP - Zelda gets kidnapped AGAIN. Damsel in distress AGAIN.
> Zelda is as much an independent female character as Princess Peach or Cooking Mama.


I think this boils down to our own personal opinion differences in what constitutes independence (and there's nothing wrong with that). For me, being a "damsel in distress" for part of the game doesn't inherently make one not independent (though, granted, it usually does). 



Spoiler



Heck, even Marle in Chrono Trigger was a damsel in distress early in the game, and look what happened to her? Ended up becoming one of the most valuable characters. lol.[/p]
In OoT, Zelda herself cooks together the plan to defeat Ganondorf. Link was just following her orders. Without either her or Link, Ganondorf might not have been defeated. She also hid alone for 7 years, and constantly guided Link (as Sheik) in disguise. It wasn't until the very end that she became a damsel in distress, and even then it was she who ultimately defeated Ganondorf after Link was able to weaken him enough.
In Wind Waker, i understand what you're saying, but I'm not so sure it's a fair assessment to say that she "lost all personality" after becoming a princess because, honestly, she kind of disappeared as a character from that point until the end. And even then, she aided Link in defeating Ganon in actual combat with her light arrows. And when all is said and done after the end credits, she was still the same confident explorer that she was as Tetra for the first half of the game.
In Twilight Princess, Zelda made constant heroic moves and sacrifices (id est, to save Midna), and once again aids Link in actual combat with her light arrows. And even without Zelda, I think it's safe to say that Midna is a pretty undeniably independent character. Link would've been screwed without her from the get-go.




But either way, since the Zelda series generally features Link as the only playable character and that Zelda is a supplemental character at best, it's probably not the best series to suggest for strong female characters.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

Chell.


----------

